# Plastering is bleeding through paint help!!!!



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys, I found this site and hoping I can get some help. I am doing a reno in my basement and building an office, this the first time this is happening to me and hoping it can be resolved. I had to re-plaster the drywall seam as it was cracking all the time, so I put some more screws on and then taped and plastered and then sanded and then primed. I bought this primer from homedepot http://www.homedepot.ca/product/premium-plus-interior-drywall-primer-sealer-379l/939035

Everything was great until I painted the walls, I can see where I re-patched on the seams, the ceiling looks great but the walls dont. I replied some primer and then another coat of paint and still I can see the plastering that was done. I read online that I need to use a kilz stain blocker http://www.homedepot.ca/product/kil...sealer-stainblocker-379-l/817917#BVRRWidgetID

so I was wondering would I have to resand the seam and then apply the primer? Or should I add a thin layer of plaster first? This is the first time it happen to me, BTW oil based primer is not an option. I have inserted some images to show you guys

Two options why I think this happened, 1) I ran out of the main plaster bucket so I went out and bought another one same brand but smaller but the color was darker, 2) Could be and I think I used the white paint instead of the primer when I re-plaster the seam, the white and the primer rolls was right next to each other. Any info is much appreciated








https://www.dropbox.com/s/x96009btxvv0sfp/plaster.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4m0n9iip27l29c0/plaster1.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/722n1oc85gd4jfo/plaster2.jpg








Thanks


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Based on this picture, if the gray area is all you added for drywall compound then you didn't feather it out far enough. That's why you see it. It's not a paint issue.


----------



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay so how can I resolve the problem now? After it has been painted?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Add a thin coat spreading it out 10 to 12 inches out from the center for a total of 20+ inches. Then sand.


----------



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

okay so nothing to do with the primer then? I assume that how it looks when its not spread enough


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

black_escape said:


> okay so nothing to do with the primer then? I assume that how it looks when its not spread enough


Correct.


----------



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks will give it a try and get back to you.


----------



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

Dan

Would I have to prime the whole wall or just that area?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

black_escape said:


> Dan
> 
> Would I have to prime the whole wall or just that area?


You can prime just the new area.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You keep using the term plaster, I hope you mean joint compound. Also if you used paint instead of primer that could be part of the problem. Paint over joint compound will absorb different than on the drywall. I kind of disagree with the advice of putting another coat on. It already looks like it's high another coat will make it higher. You need to sand some of what's on there off, then a thin coat feathering it out. But since it's a tapered joint a 12" knife down the middle should be enough.


----------



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

ToolSeeker, yes I meant to say compound, I re-sanded the area and applied a thin layer using a 12inch knife, we shall see how it goes.


----------



## angusmdmclean (Aug 29, 2007)

I am thinking it is a paint issue for the reason given by Toolseeker: the "plaster" or dry wall compound when dry surely needs to be sealed with a primer pior to applying a top finishing coat. If it is not sealed well then the color of the dry wall compoind will show through and create a difference in shade betweeen the different zones.


----------



## black_escape (Aug 28, 2013)

Turned out I put a light layer of compound and then primed it twice and painted and all is good. Thanks for your help guys


----------

